# little rant



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I'm not sure if I'm cross or sad or just confused but my none of my family or friends will have Morris to stay with them. We cant visit Devon any more without leaving Morris with a friend. The friend has a vizzy too, and we repay the favour, Morris loves it, but it makes me sad i cant take him with us. His training is great, he's quite a chilled out boy, and crate trained, so i don't really get it. I know its every persons right not to have dogs in their home if they don't want it. Lots of their reasons is because they have kids who don't like dogs, and i know its better not to force it. Just makes me sad. Morris doesn't mind, so really i should just get over it. Such a shame though. Rant over.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

CatK... I understand where you are coming from because W is my baby too and I hate leaving him behind. We do bring him to my in laws house because they have a lab and a downstairs area that we can keep W restricted to (and because they know they have to let us bring him if they want to see their grand kid), but people without dogs just don't understand how we are about dogs, especially our previous Vs.


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

mlwindc said:


> CatK... I understand where you are coming from because W is my baby too and I hate leaving him behind. We do bring him to my in laws house because they have a lab and a downstairs area that we can keep W restricted to (and because they know they have to let us bring him if they want to see their grand kid), but people without dogs just don't understand how we are about dogs, especially our previous Vs.


I meant to add, my in laws lab is an outdoor dog - he has an outside kennel that he sleeps in, so the whole notion of a dog inside the house is crazy for my in laws! And, I think it is funny, but my nieces are afraid of dogs and the lab is NOT allowed outside of his kennel when they come over. This is insane, because they have a border collie of their own, so they shouldn't be afraid of (big) dogs. I don't care - I just let W out when they are there and they can shriek if they want (he usually leaves them alone, though, because why bother with little girls when there is 5 acres of grass to run on?!?!). My son is their age and he thinks it is ridiculous.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah, I feel like my friends were more accommodating when Scout was smaller/younger. I of course think she is just as cute, but she does take up more room on the couch now, and getting smacked with her tail hurts just a bit more. Then again, maybe it's that she's a bird dog in training and stares at their pet conure (parrot-type bird) too intensely. 8)

I'd be happy to watch Morris if you send him over!


----------



## Taram (Oct 23, 2013)

That's so funny, I have 3 kids and a dog I find it much easier to get someone to take the dog!!
Get yourself a few kids and they'll be queuing up to take Morris!


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Cat - a pup or children - they are a responsibility that give you no privilege with family or friends - it's a hard world out there - when you ask a ? why can't we come you invade someone else space - after all these years - my gundogs have never been in a friends home - even if invited - they stay in a crate or truck - use the friends yard and that is it - that is why we are always invited back - know how you feel - as a guest - the owner rules - LOL


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

Thanks everyone, feeling more balanced about it today. Guess i take it personally on Morris's behalf! I also feel like they are missing out by not spending time with him, hes the best! Neither are good reasons for getting upset, especially as when he's left behind it is somewhere he loves. I do see less of all of them though, and with a little one on the way it will be interesting to see how that works. 

Also i think its crazy how many friends have kids who don't like dogs. I cant imagine it, having grown up with animals everywhere.

Einspanner, one day I'll find a way of taking you up on that  

Thanks all


----------



## ml_g9 (Mar 19, 2014)

I totally agree with you! I've not encountered people not wanting our (very) new baby V yet but we took her round a lot of friends on the weekend she came home with us (to keep her well socialised) and every single one of our friends were so overly protective of their kids! If puppy went near any of the kids, one of the parents would rush over and pick the kid up and shield them from puppy! And by the end of this stressful visit, the kids were all saying Naughty Puppy! But in all honesty, puppy was the total angel!! We took her bed and she would go to sleep if she ever got tired and sleep for a while. Never got the zoomies and didn't go near anyone with teeth, all she wanted was their tennis balls to play with! Eventually my partner just couldn't take it anymore and we left. And all the kids were saying bye bye naughty dog! Felt very sorry for puppy, she just wanted to play!

Now to me, that is breeding a fear of dogs - which will end up causing hassles for those kids in their futures. Kids should be taught and encouraged to respect dogs (all animals) and not to approach dogs without checking with owner of course, but surely there is no need to cause this amount of alarm in them for no reason! Puppy is 8 weeks old...just wait till she is fully grown - does this mean now, that none of our friends will have their kids around our dog?

Sorry just my rant as well!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Ugh. I get so irritated with people and how they react or allow their kids to react to dogs. For the most part, I would rather have dogs visit than my friends' ill-behaved kids. One of those said friends allowed her daughter to stand in my foyer and scream for 45 minutes, at the top of her lungs, because I have dogs. The dogs were outside - she was inside. Ridiculous! 

I always offer to watch my friends' dogs - their kids, not so much.  

On a different note, I'm packing all my dogs up and going to the in-laws this weekend. That's always an adventure.


----------

